# Looking to Lease Sumter or Surrounding Co.



## SumterSlayer (Feb 25, 2012)

I am looking for primarily a small lease in or around Sumter Co. Looking for Deer, Turkey, Duck, and Hog. Any help would be appreciated. Also club would be entertained if was right property. QDM minded hunter.


----------



## SumterSlayer (Mar 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## SumterSlayer (Mar 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## SumterSlayer (Mar 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## SumterSlayer (Mar 11, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## SumterSlayer (Mar 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## SumterSlayer (Mar 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SumterSlayer (Apr 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## SumterSlayer (Jun 20, 2012)

ttt


----------



## simonsays (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 1600ac club in Early co if you are interested call me at 229-400-0643 Ricki


----------

